# hopper and joey sound not synced



## john payne (Apr 23, 2009)

I have a customer who has a open floorplan. In there house they have a hopper in the living room and a joey in the kitchen. They will commonly have both turned to the same channel. When they do that they get a echo effect because the reciever are a fraction of a second off from one another. Is there any fix for this in the future that anyone knows of?


----------



## garys (Nov 4, 2005)

The sat signal goes through the tuner on the Hopper, it is then passed through to the Joey. The signal takes time (not much really, but it does take time) to get to the other tv. I don't know of any way that it would ever be in total sync. I had two tv's hooked from the same receiver at various times through different connections and don't ever recall there not having some echo.


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

It's not ever going to sync up perfectly on two different sets on two different outputs.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Never promised H/J will be in audio sync.


----------



## moman19 (Oct 22, 2004)

I don't mind the slight sync difference. What really bugs me is the inability to RESUME or join a recorded event. I have a similar "open" floor plan and cannot figure out how to have the kitchen watch the same recorded event being played by the Hopper AT THE SAME TIME. When I try to join a recorded event in progress, the Joey always starts the event from the beginning.


----------



## tommiet (Dec 29, 2005)

I also have an open floor plan and when I did have a Hopper and Joey, my Joey was about 3-5 seconds *AHEAD* of the Hopper. Could not handle it and removed the Joey and went back to mirroring the signal. My second Hopper (in another room,) runs about 20 seconds behind the other Hopper.


----------



## puckwithahalo (Sep 3, 2007)

moman19 said:


> I don't mind the slight sync difference. What really bugs me is the inability to RESUME or join a recorded event. I have a similar "open" floor plan and cannot figure out how to have the kitchen watch the same recorded event being played by the Hopper AT THE SAME TIME. When I try to join a recorded event in progress, the Joey always starts the event from the beginning.


Pause and unpause the recording playing in the first room. When you go to play the same event in the second room, it will give you that pause point as a resume option.


----------



## 3HaloODST (Aug 9, 2010)

The only way to get perfect sync between two TVs is though mirroring. This limitation doesn't affect just the Hopper.


----------



## moman19 (Oct 22, 2004)

puckwithahalo said:


> Pause and unpause the recording playing in the first room. When you go to play the same event in the second room, it will give you that pause point as a resume option.


That's rather painful if I started the event 30 minutes earlier on the Hopper. A better approach would be a "mirror option" after pressing the red button on the Joey remote. The ability to "Join" a recorded event playing in the next room is simply not there. One can only join live events.


----------



## gtal98 (Jan 30, 2011)

If they have a third or 4th TV location move the Hopper there, and have 2 Joeys in the open area, that should at least minimize the time delay. Or just tell them to not ever watch the same channel on both TV's at the same time.


----------



## moman19 (Oct 22, 2004)

gtal98 said:


> If they have a third or 4th TV location move the Hopper there, and have 2 Joeys in the open area, that should at least minimize the time delay. Or just tell them to not ever watch the same channel on both TV's at the same time.


I only need and have one Joey and watching the same channel on both TV's at the same time is EXACTLY what I want to do. It's just dumb that I am able to do this when viewing a LIVE event but cannot do this when viewing a recorded event. :nono: :nono2:


----------



## gtal98 (Jan 30, 2011)

moman19 said:


> I only need and have one Joey and watching the same channel on both TV's at the same time is EXACTLY what I want to do. It's just dumb that I am able to do this when viewing a LIVE event but cannot do this when viewing a recorded event. :nono: :nono2:


If that's all you want to do then why are you paying $7/month for the Joey??? Just mirror your Hoppers output and you're all set.

Also, there is a time delay even on live TV between a Hopper and a Joey. Thus my suggestion for keeping 2 Joeys in a open area.


----------



## moman19 (Oct 22, 2004)

gtal98 said:


> If that's all you want to do then why are you paying $7/month for the Joey??? Just mirror your Hoppers output and you're all set.
> 
> Also, there is a time delay even on live TV between a Hopper and a Joey. Thus my suggestion for keeping 2 Joeys in a open area.


I misspoke. I have one Joey ON THAT FLOOR. Also, the TV in the kitchen is HD so if I want to drive it from the Hopper, I would need to run component video + an audio link a rather long distance thru walls & floors. Also, by driving the kitchen TV from the Hopper, it loses all independence.

In the kitchen, what I want is the ability to access and watch a RECORDED event playing on the Hopper, the same way the system already allows me to watch a LIVE event playing on the Hopper. I just don't understand why there is a difference. I don't know about your viewing habits, but I seldom watch anything but sports events and "breaking" news live.


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

moman19 said:


> I misspoke. I have one Joey ON THAT FLOOR. Also, the TV in the kitchen is HD so if I want to drive it from the Hopper, I would need to run component video + an audio link a rather long distance thru walls & floors. Also, by driving the kitchen TV from the Hopper, it loses all independence.


A Cat5e balun set would allow you to do that if you were so inclined.


----------



## moman19 (Oct 22, 2004)

RasputinAXP said:


> A Cat5e balun set would allow you to do that if you were so inclined.


You're missing the point. If this is so easily done with a LIVE event, why is it so complicated when trying to simultaneously view a RECORDED event? It should not matter.


----------



## Steve 319 (Dec 30, 2012)

Looking for the solution to this as well. Yesterday when we first set up the system there was no delay. Now when I use the same tuner for the Hopper/main TV in the living room and try and watch on TV 2 in the kitchen the audio delay is distracting as hell. Should be an easy fix. Just haven't figured it out yet?


----------



## garys (Nov 4, 2005)

There is no fix when using both, even if you run cables from one unit, there is still a delay. Had the same thing using tv's in different rooms from same tuner on 622's and 722's.


----------



## Steve 319 (Dec 30, 2012)

Is there a way to mirror, not sure exactly what that implies, that will resolve the issue. If you leave the joey off on tv2 will it pass the signal through without the audio delay?


----------

